# Pick my fish!!!



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Ok so as above my stocking is at 79% based on a 90gal tank give or take a few %.

Planted tank/driftwood and co2 system in place. Filtration is at 319% for the current stocking/size tank

So my question is what shall I get to finish my stocking. Possibly just a pair of pwetty fish so as not to max the capacity right out but give some breathing space. But still give that bit of character

Just curious to see what people would themselves choose *c/p*


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

this is one of the reasons I don't like AQadvisor... you have so many fish in a 90 gallon and your at about 80% stocking? When I put my stocking for my 210 gallon(10 frontosa, 3 neolamp. pulchers and 1 senegal bichir) with a fx5 and eheim 22652(both rated for about 500 gallons) it tells me I am at 99% stocking level... But if your looking to add to your fish, I would look into getting some featherfin rainbowfish... I've always liked those... are you wanting a bottom dwelling fish, or mid to top dwelling species?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe add in some more cories (possibly diff type?)? Larger the group, the better right?

-Zeke


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I think AQAdvisor's so-called stocking level is based on territorial requirements for the fish, not filtration capacity. And that's why they give you 2 numbers -- one for stocking level and one for how much filtration capacity you are using.

It would be better if they used a term like "territorial utilization" instead of "stocking level". It is confusing as I would think stocking level would be indicative of how heavy the bioload is, not the territorial utilization. That said, I have no idea what formulas they use to compute either. I'm sure it's quite complicated.

-Zeke



Manafel said:


> this is one of the reasons I don't like AQadvisor... you have so many fish in a 90 gallon and your at about 80% stocking? When I put my stocking for my 210 gallon(10 frontosa, 3 neolamp. pulchers and 1 senegal bichir) with a fx5 and eheim 22652(both rated for about 500 gallons) it tells me I am at 99% stocking level... But if your looking to add to your fish, I would look into getting some featherfin rainbowfish... I've always liked those... are you wanting a bottom dwelling fish, or mid to top dwelling species?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

If you went for territorial then yeah I'd be at the limit based on prone breeding grounds for some of the fish I have.

Terms of space i'd look at mid-top dwellers as I have more mid-bottom.

But then I aimed this more for thoughts rather than definites.

I did add numbers to this and also play with figures to be over the estimated total stocking rather than be dead on or near to it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pearl Gourami.Maybe just 1 and not a pair.I have never had trouble with my pearls.I only have 1 female now since male died months ago,but she is huge and bothers no one.Mostly hangs around the surface of the tank.You're fairly well stocked already and many prefer to stay under max for safety.If you don't mind doing greater than normal waterchanges you can have more fish,the real over stocking issue is territory and size of fish.If they fit and don't fight a little extra maintenance goes along way.I change alot of water.
On a smaller fish idea almost any Apisto is a real eye catcher and probly a good fit with your other fish.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I've bred bolivian rams in the past so went for GBRs this time round, amount of water changes does not really phase me as it does some anyway. Trying to stay away from bottom fish simply because of the rams and kribs tendencies to territory owning if broody


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The pearls stay higher up in column.The apistos are very similiar to the kribs and rams(they're dwarf cichlids also.)
Other interesting surface fish are hatchet fish.They prefer a group of 4+ I believe but some do not get very large.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I don't think we have them around just the common rams you find as have been looking (3 different LFS)
I saw the hatchet but was concerned with little to no light cover in terms of plants on the surface so my big concern would be stressing the hatchets out with no place to rest away from light should they choose to only use the surface


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You have such a variety now, personally I would just increase the number of rummys to a dozen or so and add a couple more of the Columbian tetras.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Thanks. The rummys are great fun to watch when they school. Even the few I have wont leave each other alone


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Sorry for not chiming in sooner, life keeps getting in the way. If you've already gotten these fish I'd up the numbers of what you already have once things are stable. If you haven't I advise as follows:
1) No matter what people tell you at the fish store, schooling fish like to be in groups of a dozen. You could keep 4 or 6, but they wouldn't be as active, wouldn't be as colorful, won't live as long, etc. This is particularly true for the rummy nose tetras. I would decrease the number of tetra species to two or three, then (over time) add a dozen of each. Add all of one species, let things settle, then move to the next species.
2) The bristlenoses are always a good choice if you don't mind some minor digging.
3) Cory cats are sort of like the tetras, but I've seen nice groups of 6 of a species.
4) The kribs and GBRs (rams) are very similar. I would pick one or the other. I would also try hard to get an even male/female ratio for the four rams.
5) If you find the rummy noses get too comfortable and stop staying in a small group you should consider 4-6 dither fish. Zebra danios do a great job of this. The gold barbs might as well, but I'm not familar with that fish.
6) If you want something large a pair of angels, added either as small juveniles or after everything is well established would do well. If you add adult angels at the same time as young tetras you stand a good chance of the tetras getting eaten.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input. The tank has been up and running for nearly a year now. Parameters have been stable and remained the same for the past 8months now.

I have definitely been considering upping the schooling fish as I have had some nice schools in the past. I just had a mental block when I first posted this hah


----------

